# Road trip: Omaha beef, ramen and sushi



## sw2geeks (Jun 22, 2013)

Went on a 2-week road trip to Omaha and Chicago. I fixed some corn fed beef, and ate some ramen and sushi along the way.
I wrote a little "what I did this summer" food piece of the trip for the paper. Here are some pics.











My brother-in-law Bob lighting the grill, I did not actually see him start the fire, but from the looks of all the flames, ethanol must have been involved.





Bob tends the fire with what looks like a 6 or 7 iron?






























And here is a link to the story that explains some of the pictures.
http://www.dfw.com/2013/06/21/804698/weekend-chef-road-trip-omaha-beef.html


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 22, 2013)

Your backyard looks awesome! Lots of good stuff to cook on.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 22, 2013)

That back yard BBQ set up is smoking! Steaks look great. I've got some ribs smoking on the BGE right now and the beers on Ice.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 22, 2013)

Really bro, you made it out to Chicago and didn't even say hi... 

I haven't been to Slurping Turtle yet, it's on my list to hit up this summer.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 22, 2013)

Great photos, as always.

These threads by Steve always make me hungry.


----------



## panda (Jun 22, 2013)

nice, but please tell me you at least ate some italian beef in chicago!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 22, 2013)

Steak is on the menu tonight after seeing this this morning.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 23, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Your backyard looks awesome! Lots of good stuff to cook on.


 I wish that was my back yard back in Fort Worth! That was Bob's house in Omaha that we were staying at.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 23, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Really bro, you made it out to Chicago and didn't even say hi...
> 
> I haven't been to Slurping Turtle yet, it's on my list to hit up this summer.



Hi! Sorry, just a quick side trip to check out Japonais. We were in and out pretty quick (that storm set us back a day). When are you coming down here?


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen mussels in ramen. Pretty cool!


----------

